# Gemini



## MoneymanVape (2/5/16)

Hi anyone know if the gemini is goining to come out in black?


----------



## Dubz (2/5/16)

They do come in black...
http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/gemini-rta-by-vaporesso-687?category=90
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/rebuildable-tank-atomizers/products/gemini-rta


----------



## MoneymanVape (2/5/16)

Jup sorry just saw vapecorner has looks nice.


----------

